# God of War sig



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Trying out an "abstract" look, it is my first time doing one like this.



















Which one of these is better?

Also, if you have any tips or criticism, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I like v1. Much better without the effects going all the way over to the left on the guy. 
Text looks good.
Colors go well together.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.

Yeah, I think the top one is more clear.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice. 

They both have their ups. Like the first one, I like how the render is clear, and the effects are behind and around him, but I also like how the whole sig seems more complete in the second one.

Either way, I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like it, my advice for abstract sigs is though would be to play with gradients between layers set to diffrent blending types and oppacities (very subtle) it works great to add some nifty lighting effects especially if you go outside of just your standard gradient, dont neglect orange, yellow orange, or the purple and orange, play around but Im personally a big advocate of gradients as they can really help to blend things together. An example on this one I would put a light black to transparent gradient starting with black on the left and fading over at an angle to give a shawow effect and help go with the rays of ligh coming from the right.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Very interesting, I'll have to try that out.

Thanks for the advice, man.


----------

